# colonoscopy/ endoscopy



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i am due to go to hospital soon for my colonoscopy and although im going to be relieved that a diagnosis will be made, im feeling very reluctant to be "knocked out" while the procedure is being done, im wondering if i should get it done and not be put to sleep for this! i dont mind the colonoscopy getting done its the being put to sleep that terrifies me does anyone have any advice? thanks


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

please don't worry about being put to sleep. as far as i know, at least here in the US, it's not a general anesthesia that's given like a surgery requires-it's more like a strong sedative that puts most people to sleep-some don't fall asleep completely but just don't mind a thing that's going on. And, when you wake up-you don't remember a thing and it's all over with! YOU DO NOT want to be without the sedative! Why torture yourself when you can be in a slight peaceful sleep for about 20 minutes tops!? Trust me, if I can do it-being the huge worrier and baby that I am, you can too! Let me know how it goes







HeatherDad's from Scotland-what part of Scotland are you from?


----------



## Janice 54 (Jul 25, 2002)

Julie,Just had one two weeks ago and they knocked me out completely. I slept most of the rest of the day and was not quite with it the next day. Last time I had one, 5 years ago, they only gave me something to relax. There was some distinct discomfort during the test and soreness following the test. They also used a patch on my arm this time. Don't know what it was but they said I would have no memory of the test and would probably repeat myself- they were right.It's as if the test didn't even happen, which does give me an odd feeling. It was nice not having pain and gas the next day.Good luck!Janice


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Julie. I know the fear of the unknown. Here they do not completely knock you out they just put you into what I've heard is called "twilight sleep". It's a relaxant. I was extremely nervous before this test and as it turns out, it was easy. Please try to relax. Best wishes.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I just recently had a colonoscoppy / endoscopy and was put into a "sleep state" which apparently means you are not totally anaethsthatised or totally under without the risk ... had the same thing for a tubinectomy a year ago (sinuses) and slept through both operations like a baby ! Not sure what you're nervous about the not knowing what's happening to you or the risks associated with anaesthetic - but if it's the latter I think these days it's not a complete knockout.


----------



## stayhomew2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Just went thru a colonoscopy today, and actually maybe was glad I got knocked out. did not feel like I was totally asleep, but enough that I was not aware what was going on. The good news is now I feel fine. When they say the worst is the prep they arent kidding, did get sick after I got back home, but feeling fine now. Not feeling 100 percent but more like 75 percent which is more than I expected. Stayhome


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

many thanks to everyone who was decent enough to respond to my comment







i had my colonoscopy today and it was not as bad as i had anticipated i asked the nurse if she could put the needle in my arm (as when i had my endoscopy) many yer ago i got the needle in my hand and it hurt like hell) it was so much better getting it in the arm.. the doctor was chinese and he was a nice man who put me at ease and was very helpful, they took some tissue and something called polpys (hope thats how you spell it) i will get my results in 7-10 days so heres hoping that its nothing serious...














ps: boxgirl you have a good scottish name im originally from a place called elgin which is about 60 miles from aberdeen..


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i have had my colonoscopy results and the diagnosis is IBS, im relieved that it was nothing worse although this is bad enough but at least i know it wont kill me (unklike some other ill'nesses) the specialist took some tissue to do some biopsy tests but i wontget that result till next week, and im hoping nothing is found in these tests.I have been put onto 20mg of buscopan as the last buscopan tabs were not strong enough also back on the codine phospahte tabs also a stronger dose.anyway life has to go on and my IBS is just something ill have to get used to having


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

ps: i have not spelt the above medication properly







*codeine phosphate* lol


----------

